# UNDONE Disney Mickey & Friends



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Love the Fantasia one! Always felt it was a sleeper hit from Disney. If i were to get one of these, my son would want to wear it more than me :-D


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like (Jun 6, 2021)

I like both - well done!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Well done undone.

Though i would have had the mickey on the caseback approximate the position of the mickey on the dial as far as practicable.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Though i would have had the mickey on the caseback approximate the position of the mickey on the dial as far as practicable.


That's going to be difficult, seeing as the hands of the one on the front are the actual hands of the watch itself. That Mickey will assume all kinds of positions (and most will look a lot worse than this 10-past-10 position)

But who knows what they'll actually do? So far we haven't actually seen the casebacks, only some 20-second photoshop jobs.


----------



## Dr.Nguyen (Jun 17, 2021)

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> I like both - well done!


I guess you could say _well undone_

As for the logo, I think to make the actual caseback fit just right is quite tricky. Most manufacturers don't bother to time the threading. But they can choose to print it after they fit the caseback.


----------



## Dr.Nguyen (Jun 17, 2021)

I like everything about the first one. Color, style. Just not a huge disney fan. Anymore... Used to be more excited about all the ordeal before Disney owned eveything....


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

For the time being I am leery of all things Disney.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Looks cute. The fantasia might be one for the kid...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ron From Texas said:


> For the time being I am leery of all things Disney.


They have indeed become tiresome in their trite degenerate edgelordism


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

I like undone normally. They are so creative. These are just okay to me. Was expecting something a little more.


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Says these are HK And Macau exclusive? Does that mean rest of World can't order?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Casimodo said:


> That's going to be difficult, seeing as the hands of the one on the front are the actual hands of the watch itself. That Mickey will assume all kinds of positions (and most will look a lot worse than this 10-past-10 position)
> 
> But who knows what they'll actually do? So far we haven't actually seen the casebacks, only some 20-second photoshop jobs.


Yup. Understood re position of the arms as the hands on the dial would be moving. But the illustration of the hands themselves could have been made consistent.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

It's only a few daze away.....420 Puff & Pass. Mickey LOVES it.


----------



## ProdigalGil (Nov 29, 2019)

I never consider buying any cartoon inspired pieces and this include the silver snoopy Omega, but these pair are super nice and I’ve always love fantasia and with Mickey, it’s really reminds me what Disney is all about. Great job to Undone. Looking at the site, it seems its only for HK and Macau only? The chat bot did say its for everyone to order. We shall see. While I do like the Fantasia one, I'll stick to a mechanical. They have the poppy for that as well which is a worth adversary.


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

Lena Michaels said:


> Leading bespoke watch company UNDONE have released not one, but two Mickey Mouse watches for you Disney fans out there dubbed Mickey & Friends – Guess Who’s Back and Mickey Fantasia.
> 
> UNDONE is known for its tailor-made watches. Established in 2014, UNDONE’s team of industry veterans and dedicated experts produce watches that go far beyond functional fashion; the watches tell a story, which couldn’t be truer with the new Mickey timepieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## baDfraD (Apr 21, 2021)

Disney being the un-family anti-American company pushing weirdness and price increases. The least expensive cabin on the Disney ship being $1895 per person, and a park ticket in the neighborhood of $310 per person, per day. This from a company that fired the entire IT dept, and replaced them with H1 India programers.
Micky and Minnie are the symbols of Communist China.


----------



## tomherczog (Jul 8, 2014)

*Nothing* Disney for the Time being.


----------



## jontpt (Feb 24, 2020)

Wow, 600 bucks for an NH35 novelty watch! I guess if you really, really love Mickey... nah, not even then.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Disney World...A terrible waste of a perfectly good swamp. 😂

🇺🇦🇺🇸🇺🇦


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I see no "Disney Adults" on WUS...😂


----------



## Senator75 (Jul 7, 2013)

baDfraD said:


> Disney being the un-family anti-American company pushing weirdness and price increases. The least expensive cabin on the Disney ship being $1895 per person, and a park ticket in the neighborhood of $310 per person, per day. This from a company that fired the entire IT dept, and replaced them with H1 India programers.
> Micky and Minnie are the symbols of Communist China.


I'm kind of curious where you're pricing out your vacations such that a theme park ticket is $310 per person per day. 

A quick search of Disney cruises also shows me plenty of rooms for less than $1895 per person.

Yes, I am a Disney fan, and I like the watches, just not $480+ like. I also feel like I'd never really know what time it is with that Mickey watch...

Sen


----------



## yaknow (Mar 16, 2017)

not really interested in looking at Mickey's back side


----------



## keymichael1855 (9 mo ago)

Although not a big fan of them myself, my wife loves Disney so this may be a well timed Mother’s Day gift!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

We abandoned Mickey in '95 when he closed his 'club'. 
Undone is another matter altogether...


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

They should have made the depth rating 420 feet, mewishes…


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

chriswalkerband said:


> They should have made the depth rating 420 feet, mewishes…


I stumbled on the ad several yrs ago...a watch called 'Puff & Pass'? 
This old hippie couldn't resist. ☮


----------



## Joker0918 (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES (7 mo ago)

I wouldn’t personally wear this but I would buy this as a first watch for my son if I had one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanimalKingdom (7 mo ago)

I like the attention to detail paid on the Fantasia dial. The lume on the stars could've been garish but it's understated and tastefully done.


----------



## jlugo (Mar 22, 2020)

I bought a “Guess who’s back”.
I’ll keep it in the box for my first grandson/granddaughter.


----------



## Jiorel (Jul 29, 2019)

Love both, but not a big fan enough if it was in the 300 range i would splurge on the mickey one just for a fun watch. For 500 seems a bit steep and there are a lot of competition at that price.


----------



## Worldwide2345 (7 mo ago)

Both looks really nice.. I’m not a big fan though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

